

Is Iran's space monkey a fake? - JumpCrisscross
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/iran/9842580/Is-Irans-space-monkey-a-fake.html

======
NathanKP
This would be only the latest in a long series of Iranian announcements which
turned out to be nothing more than hoaxes or photoshopped inventions.

